# "54 inch paper inside corners"



## Paul (May 20, 2007)

I am doing a fair size project a 48 room motel lobby stairs halls etc all the painting plus the 54 inch paper hanging the problem is the place is not to straight 30 + years old so the inside corners dont wanna wrap and i get rounded corners the out sides fine used the torch idea on them worked great. If i double cut the inside corners i dont like the look. I tryed the torch it worked not too bad but any help would be great. Pauls Painting P.E.I. Canada


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> I am doing a fair size project a 48 room motel lobby stairs halls etc all the painting plus the 54 inch paper hanging the problem is the place is not to straight 30 + years old so the inside corners dont wanna wrap and i get rounded corners the out sides fine used the torch idea on them worked great. If i double cut the inside corners i dont like the look. I tryed the torch it worked not too bad but any help would be great. Pauls Painting P.E.I. Canada


Gawd, I'd love to help but I'm no vinyl jockey. There are a couple of others here with commercial experience - and they are good.

I'd love to direct you to the National Guild of Professional Paperhangers wallpaper forum where many of the continent's best installers hang out, but the advertisers here prolly wouldn't like me directing you off site. If you were able to stumble upon that Wallpaper Forum by chance, and register, you could receive a bunch of help from all sorts of installers.


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2007)

*right on*

Found the site thanks alot


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Now if only you could find that top secret website of the NGPP. Gonna be tough, but I believe in you. :whistling2:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Well it looks like I replied too late. You were very lucky to stumble upon it so quickly by accident. :laughing:


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2007)

*lmao*

no secert i am now a good standing member lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah, I'm, like, so subtle

See you there Paul

Sent you a welcome PM there. Don't want to muddy the waters with a public welcome.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> Gawd, I'd love to help but I'm no vinyl jockey. There are a couple of others here with commercial experience - and they are good.
> 
> I'd love to direct you to the National Guild of Professional Paperhangers wallpaper forum where many of the continent's best installers hang out, but the advertisers here prolly wouldn't like me directing you off site. If you were able to stumble upon that Wallpaper Forum by chance, and register, you could receive a bunch of help from all sorts of installers.


 
That Bill, he's good aint he?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I checked out Bill's website. I must say I am *totally* impressed!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I checked out Bill's website. I must say I am *totally* impressed!:thumbsup:


Thanks Wolf, but I'm not sure if you mean MY website (billarchibald.com) or the NGPP website. 

Both serve a purpose and both are a lot of work. I built my own website from the ground up and am on the website committee for the Guild, as is PWG. 

I'll take minimal credit for the NGPP site.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bill, it was your website. I had another wall covering pro in my office today for a meeting and showed him your site. The guy is in his mid 60's and he was impressed also. I told him that probably meant that I would have to be more respectful to you on this forum. His comment: "As you should be."

Again, great pics.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Again, thanks, Wolf. I am humbled

the only respect I ask, is what I earn and the same I show. 

AND, respect don't exclude honest disagreement.


----------



## ruzzer (Jan 3, 2013)

*ruzzer from novodec ltd*

hello paul, not sure how u chaps deal with internal corners using wide vinyls, but i always allow 6inch past internal (6inch usually enough to stop buckling)score it in with plastic edge, then splice on flat. if bellowing in corner i try a 3inch allowance. unless walls are particularly horrible it usually follows form (with a slap and a bit of extreme violence). out of curio, do u chaps splice joints with a jointing tool or a straight edge? anywho, best of luck


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

A unplumbed corner is what it is I find a heat gun can help but also I squirt in a good adhesive caulk into corner It will be under the 54 goods - understand , that helps . Still a well wrapped unplumbed inside corner is going to reward you with a unplumbed edge to deal with .
Naturally you need to go into corner with a good amount of material to absorb the corner. Some times you have to except the by the book way is just not going to work after all I am sure if you had the chance you could have offered the best advice as to what 54 goods would hang well in that problematic job.
A rounded inside looks unprofessional & and might get worse in time also . If you have no choice Computer color match the 54 " goods then get a caulk mix kit to make your own same color caulk. Hang corners with very little over lap make them tight . Take your color matched caulk and make a smooth melted bead top to bottom. Do not skimp on the clear caulk for the color match, buy the best, price will dictate it , I bet the clear with stretch will take to color also
------------
I have a caulk color mixer I used to buy the tubes that were recommended for the tool but found any clear works well , after you scoop out some caulk


----------



## nacdec (Apr 2, 2013)

pre-paste your corners prior to hanging with clay based adhesive, this helps alot to hold them down. Wrap 6" or so to double cut your next piece. Hanging to a plumb line as you turn the corner


----------

